

Payment Service Name Generator - jatchili
http://jatchili.github.io/payment-service-name-generator/

======
agf
I protest. "Brain" is missing from the word choices, so it's impossible to
randomly generate "BrainTree". What kind of tool is this?

~~~
jatchili
Duly noted and added.

------
GigabyteCoin
BounceChex and ShitMount were two I got within my first 5 tries. I think it
needs some work still ;)

------
blooberr
Payslap. Bitcoin's true killer app.

